# ALSA errore nel caricare i moduli!!

## CoBr4

Sapete dirmi per quale motivo mi da questo errore quando mi carica il seguente modulo???

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

----------

## neryo

 *CoBr4 wrote:*   

> Sapete dirmi per quale motivo mi da questo errore quando mi carica il seguente modulo???
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

hai abilitato nel kernel alsa e aggiunto come modulo nelle pci snd-via82xx?

----------

## CoBr4

Si... :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *CoBr4 wrote:*   

> Sapete dirmi per quale motivo mi da questo errore quando mi carica il seguente modulo???
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

Prova a rimuovere (spostare) al directory dei moduli e a rifare il make modules_install... sembrerebbe che quel modulo in realtà sia il risultato di una precedente compilazione

----------

## CoBr4

mmmm........ora provo a fare un make clean e di conseguenza ricompilare il kernel...poi vediamo cosa succede!!

----------

## AlterX

 *CoBr4 wrote:*   

> mmmm........ora provo a fare un make clean e di conseguenza ricompilare il kernel...poi vediamo cosa succede!!

 

con la serie 2.6 si può dare:

make bzImage;

make modules_install

questo perchè il make modules è in automatico; personalmente molte volte

mi sono trovato moduli mancanti, come se non eseguisse il comando; 

da quel momento, esegue tutti e tre in modo separato.

Ti consiglio di provare in questo modo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> con la serie 2.6 si può dare:
> 
> make bzImage;
> 
> make modules_install

 

Solo per precisare che basterebbe solo

```
# make && make modules_install
```

bzImage si puo' tralasciare

----------

## Xet

mmm sottoscrivo anche io questo thread dato che ho lo stesso messaggio di errore...

ho appena riprovato a installare i moduli:

```

make modules && make modules_install

[cut]

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/security/capability.ko needs unknown symbol register_security

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/security/capability.ko needs unknown symbol mod_unreg_security

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/security/capability.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_security

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/security/capability.ko needs unknown symbol mod_reg_security

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/security/commoncap.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/rtc.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/extra/realtime.ko needs unknown symbol register_security

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/extra/realtime.ko needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/extra/realtime.ko needs unknown symbol mod_unreg_security

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/extra/realtime.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_security

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/extra/realtime.ko needs unknown symbol mod_reg_security

```

a occhio mi si presenta da quando ho fatto una di queste due cose:

- emerge -uD system

- attivazione di jack se guendo la guida all'hd recording presente ei post utilissimi

propenderei all'incolpare la seconda dato che mi pare la più influente quando mi dice di attivare RTC per avere il server sonoro a bassa latenza..

però non capisco come risolvere, dato che non ho capito a che symbolo si riferisce...

aggiungo un tail di dmesg:

```

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

```

preciso che tutti i moduli richiesti da alsa mi sputano questo maledetto symbolo sconosciuto,

così come il modulo dalla ethernet (tg3)

----------

## Xet

ok io ho trovato una soluzione:

togliere dal kernel i moduli di alsa e emergere alsa-driver...

io ho provato con la versione 1.0.8, marcata ATM stable, mentre l'ultima è tested

```

emerge =alsa-driver-1.0.8

```

nota bene: per sicurezza io ho dato:

```

make && make modules && make modules_install

```

per essere veramente sicuro che compilasse i moduli...

penso che l'ultima versione di alsa crei problemi se per sbaglio si compilano, almeno come moduli, le sezioni del kernel e si emerge alsa-driver...

le versioni prima invece updatavano i moduli...

detto per inciso la guida ufficiale NON dice di compilare il supporto alsa nel kernel, ma solo di emergere.

----------

## skakz

sto avendo gli stessi problemi da quando sono passato alla gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r9

```

omega linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * ALSA is not loaded

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                             [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory                                                                     [ ok ]omega linux #

```

ho letto (ora non ricordo dove) che bisogna levare queste due righe dal config del kernel:

```

                   Code maturity level options  --->                                               

                             [ ] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers                             

                             [ ]   Select only drivers expected to compile cleanly   

```

ora provo e vi faccio sapere.

EDIT:

nulla  :Crying or Very sad:   sigh sob  :Crying or Very sad: 

installo anche io alsa-driver

----------

## Xet

ah dimenticavo un paricolare importante....

non ho emerso gli ultimi driver alsa...

```

emerge =alsa-driver-1.0.8

```

scusate la disattenzione....ma è l'ora tarda  :Smile: 

edito il post sopra per i posteri...

----------

## Xet

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [cut]
> 
> ho letto (ora non ricordo dove) che bisogna levare queste due righe dal config del kernel:
> ...

 

io posso confermare che li ho attivi e built-in...come per altro suggerito dall'handbook (all'epoca in cui ho installato gentoo, chiaramente...sono so se nel frattempo è cambiato qualcosa)

----------

## skakz

a me neanche con gli alsa-driver funziona  :Sad: 

... sempre gli stessi errori...

idee??

EDIT: cercando sul forum ho letto che bisogna provare a compilare alsa build-in nel kernel oppure settare bene /etc/modules.d/alsa, ma in tutti i casi sconsigliano di usare gli alsa-driver del portage!!

leggete anche qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2410125.html#2410125

----------

## Xet

aggiornamento:

preso da mania di update sono passato (anche sul notebook) a udev...

risultato catastrofico...

sono riapparsi tutti gli errori sopracitati...

attualmente uso gli alsa-driver emersi a parte....faccio un pò di prove...

mannaggia a devfs deprecato...

----------

## Xet

compilati builtin e tolto alsasound da boot...

funziona abb bene con headers e driver 1.0.8

----------

## lotti

umm hai fatto make modules-install ?

----------

## golaprofonda

scusate..la discussione è vecchia ma il problema si è presentato anche a me con il driver ALSA

snd-ens1371

mi da gli stessi errori..

chi ha risolto come ha fatto?  :Sad: 

----------

## skakz

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> scusate..la discussione è vecchia ma il problema si è presentato anche a me con il driver ALSA
> 
> snd-ens1371
> 
> mi da gli stessi errori..
> ...

 

accertati che in /etc/modules.d/alsa e /etc/modules.d/alsa.old ci sia:

```

options snd device_mode=0666

```

e riavvia alsasound.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *darkdude wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   scusate..la discussione è vecchia ma il problema si è presentato anche a me con il driver ALSA
> 
> snd-ens1371
> 
> mi da gli stessi errori..
> ...

 

stessi errori di prima...ma devo ricompilare il kernel e/o togliere qualche modulo?..

io ho alsa come modulo, il mio driver come modulo e ho anche emerso alsa-driver

----------

## skakz

prova a cancellare /lib/modules/* e dare un make module_install in /usr/src/linux

assicurati che ci sia quella riga in  /etc/modules.d/alsa e /etc/modules.d/alsa.old e riavvia

ma gli errori te li da anche se fai un semplice modules-update??

----------

## golaprofonda

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> prova a cancellare /lib/modules/* e dare un make module_install in /usr/src/linux
> 
> assicurati che ci sia quella riga in  /etc/modules.d/alsa e /etc/modules.d/alsa.old e riavvia
> 
> ma gli errori te li da anche se fai un semplice modules-update??

 

no gli errori con il modules-update non me li da..

ho cancellato solo alsa-driver da /lib/modules secondo te va bene?

 :Embarassed:  io uso genkernel..dopo aver cancellato ricompilo no?

----------

## skakz

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> ho cancellato solo alsa-driver da /lib/modules secondo te va bene?

 

si fai questa prova.

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  io uso genkernel..dopo aver cancellato ricompilo no?

 

o usi genkernel (magari con l'opzione --no-clean) o vai in /usr/src/linux e dai un make modules_install

prova.. se non fuzniona magari posta gli errori!!

----------

## golaprofonda

Ho fatto come mi hai detto (ma senza l opzione --no-clean perchè ero già partito)

ecco quando vado a fare /etc/init.d/alsasound start cosa mi dice:

```
shadow usr # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ens1371 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                    [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                               [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                           [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                       [ !! ] * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                    [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory              
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ma perchè?? perchè questi errori? le ho provate tutte..

----------

## CarloJekko

hai provato a mettere i moduli del kernel e non quelli di alsa-driver? fai 

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

make menuconfig (carichi il config /boot/config.tuokernel)

aggiungi i moduli della tua skeda audio

make 

make modules_install

make install

----------

## BikE

Anche io ho gli stessi problemi con un 2.6.12-r6... il problema non e' alsa ma oss per me...

----------

## golaprofonda

Secondo voi se metto tutto built-in funziona? (sia il sistema ALSA che i moduli driver del kernel)

ho provato sia ad usare il driver emerso che i moduli del kernel e nn va.. :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

ho risolto mettendo ALSA e i driver in built-in

adesso va tutto perfettamente  :Cool: 

----------

